

Ask HN: Expert coders on demand via Hangouts - evolve2k

A while ago I saw a site on HN which basically provided expert coders on demand via Google Hangouts.<p>Now for the life of me I can&#x27;t remember the sites name. Anyone remember?
======
ahazred8ta
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Helpouts](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Helpouts)
is a paid video mentoring scheme; some of their offerings involve tech stuff.
[https://helpouts.google.com/search?q=programming](https://helpouts.google.com/search?q=programming)

~~~
evolve2k
Thnx

------
gms
[http://www.airpair.com](http://www.airpair.com)

~~~
evolve2k
Yep that's it! Thanks

